# New Profile Fields



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2007)

Added these.  The list is far from complete, but I tried to cover the most common ones. Some are doubled up due to similarities and software limitations.

These are searchable through the Advanced Member Search function from the member list page. As folks fill in the blanks, more people will come up.

Enjoy!




*Cultural Systems*
Please select which cultural systems you are either interested in, have trained in or train in currently.
African Martial Arts  
American Martial Arts  
Chinese Martial Arts  
European Martial Arts  
Filipino Martial Arts  
Indochinese Martial Arts  
Japanese Martial Arts  
Korean Martial Arts  
Okinawan Martial Arts  
Western Martial Arts                        


*Systems Studied / Interested*
A short check list of systems and styles that you are interested in or have trained in.                   
Aikido  
Arnis  
Balintawak  
Bando  
BJJ / MMA / Grappling / Wrestling  Boxing  
Choy Lay Fut  
Eagle Claw  
Escrima  
Hapkido  
Hung Gar  
Hwa Rang Do  
Iaido / Kendo / Kenjutsu  
J.K.D.  
Judo  
Jujutsu  
Kajukenbo  
Kali  
Karate  
Kempo / Kenpo  
Krav Maga  
Kuk Sool Won  
Muay Thai  
Ninjutsu  
Northern Mantis  
Southern Mantis  
Systema  
Tae Kwon Do  
Taijiquan  
Tang Soo Do  
Toshindo  
Wing Chun


----------



## Carol (May 5, 2007)

No Silat?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2007)

I had to cut a lot out to meet the 32 item limit.  

If I've missed one, post it here.  When I reach enough to add another section, I'll do that.


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 5, 2007)

I would like to suggest that Kuk Sool Won be changed to simply Kuk Sool, Kuk Sool Won is specific to a very particular branch of the Kuk Sool art, that of In Hyuk Suh's and is trademarked and thus should be properly displayed with the (TM). There are many ex-kuk sool won folks that are no longer KSW but are Kuk Sool because of politics etc. Also Kuk Sool Won was originally Kuk Sool Hapkido, there are many folks that follow this lineage still, including In Hyuk Suhs brother In Sun Seo of the World Kido Association, GM Rudy Timmerman's NKMAA org, and his art Kong Shin Bup (TM) have roots to Kuk Sool Hapkido, and Kuk Sool Won however they would fall under Kuk Sool not KSW. Kuk Sool Kwan based out of canada was founded by Kim Woo Tak and his efforts predate those of In Hyuk Suh...these too would be Kuk Sool not Kuk Sool Won.  
It could be summed up in comparison to simply listing American Kenpo instead of Kenpo folks like Ryukyu Kempo, Ryu Te, etc. etc. would all be excluded..
Thanks,
--Josh


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 5, 2007)

Very cool, Bob!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 5, 2007)

I just checked it out and that is a good addition to the site.  I do think everyone should be reminded not to just check every martial art listed.  I think this option will work better if everyone checks only the arts they are genuinely interested in.
I had to fight the urge myself not to check every "Cultural System."  I only checked what I have actually trained in or what I am very interested in.

AoG


----------



## Ninjamom (May 5, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> .....everyone should be reminded not to just check every martial art listed.....


May the number of boxes you check could be limited to no more than 2? 3? 4?

Bob, I think this is a GREAT idea, especially since it is searchable!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 5, 2007)

I updated mine.

Thanks


----------



## Kacey (May 5, 2007)

I updated mine too - thanks for adding this!


----------



## tellner (May 5, 2007)

It does seem a little odd that there are three different (and really mostly interchangeable) names for the FMA plus one particular style, all those different Chinese systems, five from Korea (of which, if we're being honest, Hapkido, Kuk Sul and Hwarang Do should be lumped together), but nothing for Malaysia, Indonesia or the Southern Phillipines.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2007)

Add to my list here.


----------



## tellner (May 6, 2007)

As far as it goes - if you'll permit one more gripe - there's a serious inaccuracy in the overall forum layout.

"Indochina" properly refers only to the former French possessions of Cambodia, Laos and Vietnam. Sometimes Thailand, Peninsular Malaysia and Burma get lumped in as well. So "Indochinese" martial arts would include Bando, Muay Thai, Cuong Nu (sp?), Krabi Krabong and so on if you wanted to stretch a point. They would not include the Inodnesia, most of Malaysia, the Southern Phillipines and Brunei. They are, once again, orphaned as is the entire Indian subcontinent.

If you you were up for some reorganization I'd say put the martial traditions of Indonchina, Thailand and Burma under one heading, perhaps with a Muay Thai sub-heading. Create a different one for the subcontinent and the greater Malay world including the Muslim parts of the Phillipines, maybe called "South and Southeast Asian". Or enlarge it to include all of PI.


----------



## tad2bad (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice addition Bob


----------



## Peyton (Apr 15, 2010)

tellner said:


> As far as it goes - if you'll permit one more gripe - there's a serious inaccuracy in the overall forum layout.
> 
> "Indochina" properly refers only to the former French possessions of Cambodia, Laos and Vietnam. Sometimes Thailand, Peninsular Malaysia and Burma get lumped in as well. So "Indochinese" martial arts would include Bando, Muay Thai, Cuong Nu (sp?), Krabi Krabong and so on if you wanted to stretch a point. They would not include the Inodnesia, most of Malaysia, the Southern Phillipines and Brunei. They are, once again, orphaned as is the entire Indian subcontinent.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 16, 2010)

huh?


----------



## SensibleManiac (Apr 16, 2010)

Dude, no offense or anything, but I think you might still be drunk.


----------

